# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Helsingin raitioliikenteen supistukset 2006

## kuukanko

HKL:n ensi vuoden talousarviossa ollaan supistamassa raitioliikennettä 0,5 milj. eurolla. Osan säästöstä muodostaa se, että tänä vuonna linjasta 2 on kustannuksia vielä neljännesvuoden ajalta, mutta puolen miljoonan säästö vaatii myös uusia supistuksia. Julkisuudessa ei ole vielä kerrottu tarkemmin, mitä nämä lisäsupistukset olisivat.

----------


## JE

Jopa nyt. Ihan kuin tämä säästäminen raitioliikenteessä olisi jo perinne! Oma arvioni on, että joko linjasta 1/1A jää jäljelle vain ruuhkaliikenne, tai sitten linjaa jollakin muulla tavoin "käsitellään". Mahdollista, vaikkei ehkä todennäköistä, voisi kai olla myös yöliikenteen karsiminen tai jokin linjaston muu muuttelu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Raitioliikennettä on tarkoitus laajentaa tulevina vuosina, mutta silti pitäisi säästää samaan aikaan. Haasteellinen yhtälö!   :Wink:  
Liikenteen laajentaminen niin, että uusi linja korvaisi vanhoja isot kustannukset aiheuttavia (bussi)linjoja toki toisi säästöjä, mutta näissä nyt puheena olevissa säästötalkoissahan ei ole kysymys siitä vaan yksistään raitioliikennettä koskevista menoista...

----------


## JE

Kyllähän tilanne kieltämättä on kaupungin kannalta vaikea. Tietysti toivoisi mieluummin aitoa kehittämistä (esim. ykkönen ydinkeskustaan kuten toisessa ketjussa oli esillä) kuin lakkautuksia. Selvää tietysti on ettei riskejä haluta ottaa. Yhdeksikkölinjan avaaminen toteutuessaan varmaankin näyttää mihin suuntaan kehitys ottaa kulkeakseen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä toisessa keskustelussa tuli esille näkökohtia, joilla nykyisen ratikkaverkon liikennöintikustannuksia voitaisiin alentaa:
Pitkien, n 50 m junayhdistelmien käyttöVain yksi pysähdys / pysäkki - periaatettaKuljettajien lipunmyynnin poistamistaLiikennevaloetuisuuksien parantamista kunnollisiksiYlimääräisten suojatievalojen korvaamista porrastuksilla tai varoitusvilkulla.Näillä saataisiin todennäköisesti parannettua liikenteen taloutta enemmänkin kuin 0,5 Me / v. Toki osaksi tarvitaan myös investointeja, kuten kaksinajolaitteet ja lippuautomaatit.

Erityisesti kannattaisi tutkia suurempaa yksikkökokoa erityisesti linjoja 4 ja 10 sekä tulevaisuudessa linjaa 6 ajatellen (varsinkin jos se jatketaan Jätkäsaareen). Näillä linjoilla ruuhka-ajan vuoroväli on niin tiheä, että vaunut saavat toisiaan kiinni eikä tiheästä vuorovälistä ole enää hyötyä.

Yksikkökoko voidaan kasvattaa kaksinkertaiseksi nykyisellä ratikkaverkolla. Pysäkit vastaavat kahta matalalattiavaunua, eli sallittu junapituus on noin 50 m. Siitä, että kaksi eri linjan vaunua on pysäkillä samaan aikaan, on vain haittaa koska jälkimmäinen joutuu yleensä pysähtymään kaksi kertaa tai matkustajat joutuvat juoksemaan pitkin pysäkkiä. 2 x nivelvaunu on kapasiteetiltaan noin 300 matkustajaa, eli 5 60 matkustajan kaupunkibussia tai 3,3 telibussia.

Kun niveliin rakennetaan matalalattiaosat, voitaisiin vaikka liikennöidä kahden nivelvaunun yhdistelmiä, joista etummaisessa on matalalattiaosa. Näitä oli paljon liikenteessä Baselissa. Baselissa on muutenkin käytössä periaatteessa täsmälleen Helsingin NrI ja II - vaunuja vastaavia nivelvaunuja.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin tapa on pitää kehittämishankkeet ja supistukset erillään. Kehittämishankkeet johtavat säästöihin (esim. bussiliikenteestä poistetaan syksyllä 5 vuoroa liikennevaloetuisuuksien ansiosta, liikennevaloetuuksien rakentaminen on vaan aloitettu jo ennen säästöjen aikakautta), mutta niiden lisäksi tarvittavat säästöt haetaan supistuksin.

Kaupungeissa eletään vuositaloudessa ja ensi vuoden liikenne on saatava tuotettua annetulla budjetilla. Investoinneilla aikaan saatavat liikenteen nopeuttamistoimet maksaisivat niin paljon, että ne eivät ehtisi ensi vuoden aikana sekä maksaa itseään takaisin että lisäksi tuottaa tarvittavia säästöjä. Lisäksi monet edellisessä viestissä ehdotetut tavat vaativat sellaisia poliittisia päätöksiä, joita ei ole odotettavissa (joukkoliikenteen liikennevaloetuuksien tehostaminen) tai lakimuutoksia (suojatievalojen korvaaminen porrastuksilla tai varoitusvilkuilla).

----------


## JE

Tuo Baselin esimerkki on kieltämättä kiintoisa. Itse olen törmännyt samaan Genevessä. Jos NrII-sarja muutetaan ja NrI-sarjaa ei, noin puolet vaunuista olisi keskiosaisia.

Mutta... on oltava realisti. Helsingissä ikävä kyllä ei ole edellytyksiä multippeliajoon poliittisista syistä. Tuntien poliittiset voimasuhteet on selvää ettei kaupunkiin haluta pitkiä katukulkuneuvoja jotka epämiellyttävästi voisivat aiheuttaa harmia yksityisautoille. Ainakin eräitä kympin ja nelosen pysäkkejä olisi lisäksi pidennettävä, ja sehän on mahdotonta ainakaan parkkipaikkojen kustannuksella. Vaunut vaatisivat lisäksi tiettyjä teknisiä muutostöitä. Ne tuskin olisivat hankalia, mutta silti aivan riittävä selitys peittämään todennäköisen vastustuksen oikeat syyt.

Pohjimmiltaan samat poliittiset syyt estävät myös muiden parannusten toteuttamisen. Ikävintä on, että periaatteessa joukkoliikennemyönteisetkin valtuutetut on nähtävästi "lobbattavissa" tarpeen mukaan. Surkuhupaisimmillaan tämä tarkoittaa "joukkoliikennemyönteisten" valtuutettujen sympatiaa massiivisille ja perusteettomille metroverkon laajennuksille sielläkin, missä pintaliikennettä voisi kehittää ongelmitta.

Kaiken alku ja juuri on oivallus siitä, että päättäjille ratikka on ehkä hyvinkin rakas ja tärkeä, mutta statussymbolina, kaupungin käyntikorttina, ei liikennevälineenä.

----------


## late-

> Ainakin eräitä kympin ja nelosen pysäkkejä olisi lisäksi pidennettävä, ja sehän on mahdotonta ainakaan parkkipaikkojen kustannuksella.


Nelonen ja kymppi ovat tietysti kuormansa puolesta oikeita kohteita pitkille vaunuille. Yleisemmällä tasolla haluaisin silti kyseenalaistaa sellaisen ajattelun, että kaikilla linjoilla pitäisi voida ajaa samalla kalustolla ja jopa samoilla kalustoyhdistelmillä.

Esimerkiksi mahdollisten esikaupunkilinjojen keskustaan tuomiseksi täytyy sopeuttaa ainoastaan niiden käyttämät reitit. Ei koko linjastoa. Näiltäkin reiteiltä voidaan jättää lyhyiksi sellaiset pysäkit, joilla esikaupunkiratikoiden ei ole tarkoitus pysähtyä.

Yleensä oikein tapa korvata lyhyitä pysäkkejä olisi kyllä yhdistää tarpeettoman lähekkäin olevia pysäkkejä suuremmiksi kokonaisuuksiksi.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Mitäpä jos meille hankittaisiinkin Rostockin ja Leipzigin malliin matalia perävaunuja?! Ne ovat toimineet ainakin Strassenbahn Magazinin tietojen mukaan oikein mukavasti ja tuoneet edullisesti matalan lattian edut.

----------


## kuukanko

Vaikka ratikoiden liikennöinnistä ollaan säästämässä ensi vuoden budjetissa, niin investointipuoli on kuitenkin valoisa: ensi vuonna aletaan rakentaa sekä ysiä että Kampin raitiotiejärjestelmää, molemmat valmistunevat syysliikenteen 2007 alkuun.

----------


## 339-DF

Tarkoititko kuukanko, että tuo 0,5 Me sisältää kakkosen lakkauttamisen? Siinä nimittäin säästyy vuositasolla 0,45 Me, eli sitten jäisi vain 50 000 e säästettävää.

Vai pitääkö nykyliikenteestä ilman kakkkosta säästää 0,5 Me? Jos, niin siinä vasta haaste!

Onko kenelläkään käsitystä siitä, mistä tuo säästö revitään? En oikein ymmärrä sitä, miksi erikseen pitää säästää X e ratikkapuolelta ja Y e bussipuolelta sen sijaan, että liikennettä tarkasteltaisiin kokonaisuutena ja säästettäisiin sieltä, missä mahdollisuuksia on riippumatta siitä, kulkeeko säästökohde kumipyörillä vai kiskoilla.

----------


## kuukanko

Tuo 0,5 Me on säästö suhteessa tämän vuoden kustannuksiin. Tämän vuoden puolella kakkosesta tuli kustannuksia n. kolmen kuukauden ajalta, joten siitä syntynee säästöä reilut 100000 e. Nykyliikenteestä pitää siis säästää vajaat 400000 e.

Säästöt sinänsä on tarkasteltu kokonaisuutena ja HKL-suunnitteluyksikössä on jo noita lukuja antaessa mietitty valmiiksi ihan tarkkaan, mistä ne säästöt otetaan. Julkisuuteen kuitenkin annetaan vasta tässä vaiheessa tieto, että niistä 0,5 milj. e tulee ratikoista ja 0,3 milj. e busseista (ehkä sen takia, että asukkaat eivät ehdi nousta vastarintaan niin aikaisin).

----------


## Antero Alku

> En oikein ymmärrä sitä, miksi erikseen pitää säästää X e ratikkapuolelta ja Y e bussipuolelta sen sijaan, että liikennettä tarkasteltaisiin kokonaisuutena ja säästettäisiin sieltä, missä mahdollisuuksia on riippumatta siitä, kulkeeko säästökohde kumipyörillä vai kiskoilla.


Täyttä asiaa. Lisäksi pitäisi ymmärtää, että "säästämisen" tulee kohdistua kulujen ja tulojen erotukseen, muuten käy hassusti.

Ja on jo kai käynytkin. Muistaakseni joitain bussilinjojen "säästöjä" eli lopetuksia on jälkeenpäin tutkittu ja todettu, että tulot laskivat vielä enemmän kuin menot.

Tälle asialle on aivan looginen selitys. Kun joltain taloudelta poistuu joukkoliikenteen käytön mahdollisuus edes vain yhteen matkustustarkoitukseen, hankitaan auto. Sen jälkeen lakataan käyttämästä joukkoliikennettä siihen muuhunkin, joka vielä olisi ollut mahdollista.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Täyttä asiaa. Lisäksi pitäisi ymmärtää, että "säästämisen" tulee kohdistua kulujen ja tulojen erotukseen, muuten käy hassusti.
> 
> Ja on jo kai käynytkin. Muistaakseni joitain bussilinjojen "säästöjä" eli lopetuksia on jälkeenpäin tutkittu ja todettu, että tulot laskivat vielä enemmän kuin menot.


Aivan. Lisäksi sama toimii toisinkin päin!

Turussahan linjat 18, 28, 32/42 saatiin plussan puolelle kun 60-70 matkustajan kaksiakseliset bussit korvattiin telibusseilla. Matkustajamäärät ja lipputulot nousivat 20%, mutta kulut eivät yhtä paljoa.

Helsingin pitäisi säästöhössötyksen sijaan selvittää, millaisilla investoinneilla ja priorisoinneilla saadaan joukkoliikenne kannattamaan paremmin!

----------


## 339-DF

Nuo säästötalkoot ovat joskus jopa surkuhupaisia. Kun jo kertaalleen typistetty raitiolinja 2 lakkautettiin, lakautettiin itse asiassa kannattava linja!

Linjan 2 liikennöintikustannukset olivat HKL:n mukaan 450 000 e/v. Linjalla oli loppuaikoina 3 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa, eli koska linjaa liikennöitiin vain arkipäivisin, noin 780 000 matkustajaa vuodessa.

Helsingissä jokainen joukkoliikennematka tuottaa keskimäärin 0,65 e. Matka voi tarkoittaa myös vaihdollista matkaa, jolloin tuotto kakkosen osalta onkin vain 0,33 e. Toisaalta kakkosella on laivamatkustajien ansiosta poikkeuksellisen paljon kertalippulaisia, jotka ovat oikea kultakaivos. Ehkä siis uskallamme laskea tuon 0,65:n avulla.

Linja 2 tuottaisi vuositasolla siis 507 000 e eli 57 000 e voittoa!

Myönnän, että säästöä tulee silloin, jos oletetaan, että kaikki kakkosen matkustajat siirtyvät neloseen, jonka kustannukset eivät nouse. Mutta tapahtuiko näin? Siihen tarvittaisiin jo matkustajalaskentaa.

Löytyisikö aitoa säästöä ehkä jostain muualta? Sattumalta pohtiessani Kruunuvuoren ratikkaa nousi esille linja 87. Linjalla on päivittäin 85 matkustajaa, eli 5 per lähtö. Kalliiksi tulee.

----------


## kuukanko

Minusta HKL on onnistunut säästökohteiden valinnassa aika hyvin. Säästöt on onnistuttu kohdistamaan niin, että niiden vaikutus matkustajille on jäänyt vähäiseksi. Mistään ei ole poistettu palvelua kokonaan tai edes vähennetty sitä radikaalisti, vaan säästöt ovat olleet enemmänkin juustohöylä-tyyppisiä. Tietysti mitä useampana peräkkäisenä vuotena joudutaan säästämään, sitä tärkeämpiin kohteisiin joudutaan kajoamaan.

Mainitsemasi linja 87 on ehkä yksi vähiten käytetyistä Helsingin linjoista. Niitä matkustajia, jotka kulkevat sillä Laajasalon öljysatamaan asti, on päivittäin ehkä jopa alle 10 (ja niistäkin pari sellaista, jotka luulevat Herttoniemessä nousseensa 86:een ja huomaavat sen vasta kun bussi ajaakin Öljysatamaan). Muut matkustajat pääsisivät muillakin linjoilla.

Linjan 87 lopetus kuitenkin johtaisi siihen, että öljysataman työntekijöiden olisi pakko hankkia auto, koska perille ei pääsisi enää ollenkaan julkisilla. Helsingissä on ainakin vielä pidetty yllä kattavaa joukkoliikenneverkkoa, joka ei edellytä auton omistamista jos asuu ja on töissä Helsingissä eikä tee vuorotyötä, jossa työ alkaa tai loppuu yöllä.

----------


## 339-DF

Tässä yksi tapa säästää raitioliikenteessä lähes vaadittavan verran.

Jos linja 10 jaetaan ma-pe aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun kahdeksi linjaksi, 10 ja 10E Erottaja-Kuusitie, voidaan linjalta vähentää kaksi vuoroa.

Linja 10 todellinen, ruuhka
kierrosaika 60 min
vaunuja 13
lähtöjä tunnissa / suunta 13
vuoroväli 4,6 min

Linja 10 esitetty, ruuhka
kierrosaika 60 min
vaunuja 8
lähtöjä tunnissa / suunta 8
vuoroväli 7,5 min

Linja 10E esitetty
kierrosaika 40 min (tai vähemmän)
vaunuja 3
lähtöjä tunnissa / suunta 4,5
vuoroväli 13,3 min

Linjat 10 & 10E, esitetty
lähtöjä tunnissa / suunta 12,5
vuoroväli 4,8 min

Näin siis kuormitetuimmalla osuudella vuoroväli pysyy lähes samana, tarjonta vähenee puolen vaunun verran suunnassa tuntia kohden ja syntyy kahden vaunun säästö. Linjan 10 vuoroväli täyttää suunnitteluohjeen mukaisen vähimmäisvuorovälin 8 min.

Säästön arvon olen arvioinut seuraavasti: Kun kakkosen lakkauttamista esitettiin, linja maksoi 0,78 Me/v ja kulki viidellä vuorolla ma-pe aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun. Vaunua kohden kustannuksia siis 0,156 Me/v.

Säästötavoite 0,5 Me saavutetaan seuraavasti:
linja 2 0,1125 Me (vrt. kuukanko aiemmin)
linja 10 0,312 Me
yht. 0,4245 e

Vielä puuttuu 75 500 euroa, jotka saataneen vähentämällä yksi ruuhkavuoro joltain linjalta (1A?).

Olisikohan tässä järkeä? Mitä muita keinoja olisi säästää noin suuri summa  matkustajapalvelua selkeästi huonontamatta, kun noudatetaan HKL:n ehtoja eli koko säästö on saatava raitioliikenteestä ja investoimatta.

----------


## 339-DF

Laskukonetta naputtelemalla syntyi vielä seuraava tulos. Se on kyllä sen verran alkeellisesti laskettu, että saattaa olla pahastikin pielessä, mutta lopputulos tuli niin pelottavan lähelle tuota 0,5Me/v, etten voi olla kirjoittamatta.

Päättämällä 1(A) Vallilaan lyhenee kierrosaika noin 30%. Kustannukset laskevat kai teoriassa lähes saman verran. (En tiedä, miten HKL arvioi vaunupäiväkustannuksia näiden säästöjen yhteydessä, vaunuthan eivät kuitenkaan katoa mihinkään, eivät myöskään kiinteät kulut. Näin ollen säästö todellisuudessa lienee pienempi.)

Linja 1(A) maksaa 1,44 Me/v tällä hetkellä. Vallilaan päättyvänä säästöä tulisi 0,432 Me/v (-30%).

Kun siihen lisätään kakkoselta säästyvä 0,1125 Me/v, niin päästään lukuun 0,5445 Me/v. Pelottavan lähellä tuota tavoitetta 0,5 Me/v. Tätäköhän HKL ajaa takaa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Laskukonetta naputtelemalla syntyi vielä seuraava tulos. Se on kyllä sen verran alkeellisesti laskettu, että saattaa olla pahastikin pielessä, mutta lopputulos tuli niin pelottavan lähelle tuota 0,5Me/v, etten voi olla kirjoittamatta.
> 
> Päättämällä 1(A) Vallilaan lyhenee kierrosaika noin 30%. Kustannukset laskevat kai teoriassa lähes saman verran. (En tiedä, miten HKL arvioi vaunupäiväkustannuksia näiden säästöjen yhteydessä, vaunuthan eivät kuitenkaan katoa mihinkään, eivät myöskään kiinteät kulut. Näin ollen säästö todellisuudessa lienee pienempi.)
> 
> Linja 1(A) maksaa 1,44 Me/v tällä hetkellä. Vallilaan päättyvänä säästöä tulisi 0,432 Me/v (-30%).
> 
> Kun siihen lisätään kakkoselta säästyvä 0,1125 Me/v, niin päästään lukuun 0,5445 Me/v. Pelottavan lähellä tuota tavoitetta 0,5 Me/v. Tätäköhän HKL ajaa takaa?


Jos minulta kysyttäisiin, muuttaisin mieluummin 1A:n tavalliseksi 1:ksi eli jättäisin Kauppatorin ja Eiran välin kolmosten tehtäväksi. Sehän on lähes kokonaan päällekkäinen osuus.

----------


## kuukanko

Tämän aamun Metrossa HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja Seppo Vepsäläinen kertoi, miten tuo säästö saadaan aikaan. 3T:ltä otetaan (tai itse asiassa on jo otettu reilu viikko sitten) yksi vuoro pois ja vuoroväli pitenee minuutin. Mitään radikaalia ei siis tapahdu (eipä ole täälläkään kukaan tainnut edes mainita, että 3T:n liikennettä on harvennettu).

Perusteluna on se, että 3T:llä on ruuhkatunnin aikana 600 matkustajaa, mutta 3B:llä 800 matkustajaa. 3T:n liikenne on kuitenkin pidetty 3B:n tasoisena. Nyt tämä järjestely puretaan ja 3B alkaa kulkea tiheämmin kuin 3T.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuohan oli huojentavaa kuulla! Varsinaiseen linjastoon ei siis tarvitse koskea.

Mutta tuottaako yhden vuoron vähentäminen tosiaan noin suuren säästön? Jos tuottaa, niin taisivat laskelmani olla aika pielessä.

----------


## kuukanko

Vepsäläisen mukaan tuo yhden kolmosen vuoron säästäminen (aikataulujen perusteella poistunut vuoro on lyhin vuoro eli ajanut aamuruuhkan alusta alkuiltaan ja se on otettu pois ma - la) tuo vuositasolla 400000 euron säästön.

Ne loput säästöt saadaan sitten kakkosen osuudesta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta tuottaako yhden vuoron vähentäminen tosiaan noin suuren säästön? Jos tuottaa, niin taisivat laskelmani olla aika pielessä.


Riippuu käytettävistä arvoista ja siitä miten lasketaan. 13:lle laskit ilman vaunupäiväkorvausta. 

Kilometrikustannuksissa HKL-raitioliikenteen nykyinen 1,45 e / km ei kerro tilannetta jos ratikkaliikennettä laajennettaisiin ja sen etuuksia parannettaisiin, koska tällöin mm. energian ja varaosien kulutus kilometriä kohden laskee. Lisäksi 1,45 e/km sisältää Vaurioiden ja Laihiannivelien rasitteet eli niihin sitoutuvat ylimääräiset henkilöstö- ja varaosaresurssit. Vauriothan nielevät Bombardierin rahojen lisäksi myös HKL:n rahoja "kuluviin" varaosiin kuten pyöriin. Sen, miten paljon rahaa vie 1959 rakennetun raitiovaunu eliniän keinotekoinen pidentäminen "paikkausremontein" ymmärtänee jokainen.

----------


## 339-DF

En tiedä, mikä tuossa laskussani on mennyt pieleen. Laskin sen täysin kotikutoisesti vertaamalla Diakonissan kakkosen kustannuksia (jotka löytyivät jlk:n esityslistoista, 0,78 Me/v kun ajossa on viisi vaunua aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun) tuohon mahdolliseen 10E:hen.

Silti ihmettelen, että menin noin paljon metsään.

Lasken tähän huvin ja urheilun vuoksi yhden ma-la 10h päivässä ajavan vuoron vuosikustannukset. Tämä on teoreettinen laskelma, en tiedä ajaako tuo 3T:n vuoro 10h/pvä ja paljonko sille kasaantuu kilometrejä.

Vaunupvä 365 * 250 e = 91250 e (vaikkei sunnuntaina ajeta, niin kai se on loogista laskea tähän mukaan?)
Vaunutunti 312 pvää * 10 h = 3120 h
3120 h à 29 e = 90480 e
Vaunukm (lasken tässä 16 km/h keskinopeudella)
3120 h à 16 km = 49920 km
49920 km * 1,45 e = 72384 e.

Säästö olisi näin laskettuna 254 000 e/v. Heitto minun laskelmaani on melkoinen, mutta myös HKL:n 400 000:een on valtava ero.

Mikäs tässä laskelmassani nyt menee pieleen?

PS. Kun liikennettä vähennetään, niin tod. näk. -59 vaunuja ei syksyllä nähdä liikenteessä. Näin ollen vaunukm-kustannusten pitäisi laskea (elleivät Mannet sitten taas nosta niitä).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Voi olla että kaikki HKL:n esittämät luvut eivät ole keskenään vertailukelpoisia.

400 000 e on tosin sitten yhden vaunun poistamisen koko kustannus. Mutta on se silti aika paljon, jos laskee esim. että säästetään kuoletuskustannuksia 100 000 e / v (n. 330 e/pv), henkilöstökuluja 2 kuskia á 50 000 e/v ...

Tuntuu lisäksi hiukan siltä, että on oletettu, että yhden vaunun poistaminen säästäisi samassa suhteessa markkinointikuluja, vaunuhallikuluja tai hallintokuluja, vaikka niihin se tuskin vaikuttaa lainkaan. Eihän yhden vaunun poistaminen metrostakaan säästäisi metroasemien kunnossapidossa, joka sentään maksaa HKL:lle vuodessa 12,78 Me (kiinteistöpalvelut).

----------


## kuukanko

Emo-HKL:lle tuleva säästö riippuu siitä, miten se maksaa korvauksen HKL-Raitioliikenteelle. Onko kellään tietoa, millaisiin yksiköihin se pohjautuu (ja mitkä ovat siinä käytettävät yksikköhinnat)? Sehän ei välttämättä ole vaunupäiviin, tunteihin ja kilometreihin perustuva korvaus, vaan se saatetaan laskea vain osasta noita tai jotenkin ihan muuten.

Lisäksi laskelmia tehdessä on otettava huomioon, että keskiarvoina lasketut yksikkökustannukset ovat vain keskiarvoja. Linjakohtaisesti heitot voivat olla isojakin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

3B:n ja 3T:n vuorotarjonnat poikkeavat toisistaan lähinnä arkisin klo 7 - 18 sekä lauantaisin noin klo 9 - 15. Hyvin nopeasti aikatauluja vilkaisemalla eroa ei huomaa. Vilkkaimmillaan 3B:itä menee jopa 7 min välein, 3T:itä niinä aikoina menee suunnilleen minuutin verran harvemmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuntuu lisäksi hiukan siltä, että on oletettu, että yhden vaunun poistaminen säästäisi samassa suhteessa markkinointikuluja, vaunuhallikuluja tai hallintokuluja, vaikka niihin se tuskin vaikuttaa lainkaan. Eihän yhden vaunun poistaminen metrostakaan säästäisi metroasemien kunnossapidossa, joka sentään maksaa HKL:lle vuodessa 12,78 Me (kiinteistöpalvelut).


Todellinen säästö yhden vuoron poistamisesta on liikennöinnistä aiheutuvat marginaalikustannukset. Siis energia, vaunun varaosat ja kuljettajan palkka. Vuoron ajamatta jättäminen ei vähennä HKL:n henkilökuntaa korjaamolta, päivittäishuollosta, liikenteenohjauksesta, työnjohdosta jne. Eikä vähennä vaunuhankintoihin käytettyä rahaa, lainoja, vaunujen säilytystilojen kustannuksia ym.

HKL:n yksiköiden välisessä kirjanpidossa voidaan laskea siirtohintoina, että raitioliikenteen tuotannolle maksetaan yhden vuoron laskennallisten kulujen verran vähemmän rahaa. Maksavan yksikön tulos kaunistuu, mutta tuottavan yksikön tulos heikkenee. Nämä sisäiset rahansiirrot ovat kuitenkin leikkirahaa, ja niihin uskominen itsensä pettämistä.

Yhtään vaunupäivää ei siis säästetä. Vaunutunnit säästetään, ja kilometrikuluista säästetään vain energian ja varaosien osuus. 339-DF oli laskenut jo vaunutunnit 90.480 e. Jos vaunukilometrejä kertyy 50.000 km/v, siitä syntyy HKL:n tilastoarvojen mukaan noin 17.000 e. HKL:n todellinen ulos maksettavien kulujen säästö on siten 110.000 e/v.

Asia olisi toinen, jos joku muu kuin Helsingin kaupunki itse omistaisi raitiovaunut ja varikot, olisi palkannut huolto- ja korjaamohenkilöstön jne. Eli tilanne olisi sama kuin kilpailutetun bussiliikenteen ostoissa. Jos siis tällä periaatteella halutaan säästää, se on mahdollista vain muilta kuin Helsingin bussiliikenteeltä ostettujen vuorojen lopettamisella.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos siis tällä periaatteella halutaan säästää, se on mahdollista vain muilta kuin Helsingin bussiliikenteeltä ostettujen vuorojen lopettamisella.


Helsingin bussiliikenteen vuoroista voidaan vallan hyvin säästää. HelB hän yhtiöitettiin juuri siksi, että se voi osallistua kilpailuihin esimerkiksi YTV-alueella tai Turussa ja saada lisää vuoroja sieltä korvaamaan sitä, minkä se Helsingin sisällä voi menettää.

Liikennelaitoksen sisällä asia on tosiaan juuri niin, että vain muuttuvat kustannukset (kuljettaja, energia ja huollon varaosat) ovat oikeaa säästöä. Hallista, vaunuista ja ratikkapuolen hallinnosta HKL maksaa saman kuin ennenkin.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
>  Jos siis tällä periaatteella halutaan säästää, se on mahdollista vain muilta kuin Helsingin bussiliikenteeltä ostettujen vuorojen lopettamisella.
> 
> 
> Helsingin bussiliikenteen vuoroista voidaan vallan hyvin säästää.


Kuinka niin? Bussiliikennettä on kurjistettu jo ihan liikaa! Mieluummin voisi lopettaa rahantuhlaamisen kiertoliittymiin ja busseja vaurioittaviin sekä matkustusmukavuutta heikentäviin hidastetöyssyihin. Niin ja lämmitetyt jalkakäytävät ovat täyttä turhuutta! Ja myös muuhun turhuuteen Helsinki syytää rahaa ja säästää ihmisten perustarpeista. Ei ihme, että henkilöautoliikenne vain lisääntyy.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Mikko Laaksonen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero Alku
> 
> ...


Äskeinen kommentti irtosi nyt asiayhteydestään. Pointti oli se, että HKL:n säästäminen itse tuottamastaan metro- ja raitiovaunuliikenteestä tuottaa helposti vain näennäissäästöjä kun kiinteät kulut eivät muutu, vain muuttuvat (kuljettaja, varaosat, sähkö) muuttuvat.

Sen sijaan Helsingin bussiliikenne Oy:n talous on sillä tavoin erotettu Helsingin kaupungin taloudesta, että sen ajamista bussivuoroista säästämällä voidaan säästää myös kiinteitä kuluja. Se puolestaan johtuu siitä, että Helsingin bussiliikenne Oy:n talous ei perustu yksinomaan Helsingin sisäisiin ajoihin vaan se ajaa myös muuta YTV-liikennettä ja voi osallistua myös kilpailuihin muualla. Eli HelB voi saada tuloja kiinteiden kulujensa kattamiseksi myös muualta kuin Helsingiltä.

Tämä ei ollut suoraan kommentti sen puolesta että bussiliikenteestä pitäisi nyt säästää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mahdollista, vaikkei ehkä todennäköistä, voisi kai olla myös yöliikenteen karsiminen tai jokin linjaston muu muuttelu.


Yöliikenteen karsiminen näyttää iskevän lisäsäästönä, ensi viikolla joukkoliikennelautakunnalle ehdotetaan 3T:n yöliikenteen lopettamista kokonaan 4.6.2006 alkaen (3B hoitaisi siis yksin kolmosen yöliikenteen) ja yhden vaunun ottamista pois nelosen yöliikenteestä.

----------


## 339-DF

HKL ei uskalla antaa järjestelyn tueksi mitään kunnollisia matkustajalaskelmia eikä muitakaan kunnon perusteluja, koska
matkustajamäärät ovat varsinkin viikonloppuisin niin suuria, että karsimisvaraa ei oleyövuoroissa matka jätetään yleensä maksamatta, kun kontrollia ei ole (yövuoroissa ei ole koskaan tarkastajia) ja tähän ei jostain syystä haluta puuttuayöliikenteen hoitaminen busseilla tutkittiin 70-luvulla, mutta idean toteuttamisesta luovuttiinKukahan selvittäisi, kuinka monta prosenttia ratikkamatkustajista näyttää matkakorttia lukulaitteelle? Jos harhaudumme uskomaan, että matkakorttilaitteen laskema lukumäärä on sama kuin linjan matkustajamäärä, niin johan voisimme karsia puolet ratikkavuoroista pois saman tien, eikä vain yöllä vaan ihan kaikkina liikennöintiaikoina.

----------


## JE

Ei kai kukaan käytä matkakorttilaitteita matkustajalaskureina? Jos käyttää niin ratikkaliikenteen matkustajamäärät kymmenkertaistuvat jos lipunnäytöstä tehdään pakollista  :Rolling Eyes:  
Joskus tuntuu, että raitioliikenteen supistusten todelliset syyt liittyvät kuitenkin kaupungin raitiotievastaiseen asenteeseen, eivät rahaan. Jos raha ratkaisisi, lypsävää lehmää ei tahdottaisi teloittaa. Mikä vain saadaan näyttämään kannattamattomalta, kun katsotaan pelkkiä menoja eikä ollenkaan tuloja.

----------


## rvk1249

HKL-Raitioliikenteellä on matkustajalaskentalaitteet yhdessä nivelvaunussa (50) ja yhdessä matalalattiavaunussa (201). Näitä vaunuja käytetään matkustajalaskentaan.

rvk1249

----------


## JE

Tuo oli kiinnostava ja myös helpottava tieto. Luulisi että esim. valokennopohjainen laskuri olisi melko täsmällinen.

----------


## heka

Onko erityistä syytä 3T:n pienempiin matkustajamääriin 3B:hen verrattuna? 3T on joutunut sen takia aikamoiseen kurjistuskierteeseen.

----------


## JE

Syy on siinä, että erittäin suuri osa yöliikenteen käyttäjistä on kaupunkilaisia, jotka ovat viettäneet iltaa aktiviteetin tai toisen parissa keskustassa, ja tarvitsevat vaunua kotiinpaluuta varten. Kallioon matkustavat käyttävät 3B:tä, kun taas Töölöön menijät 3T:tä. Lännen suuntaan palvelee myös nelonen ja Mannerheimintien bussit, kun taas Kalliossa yöbussitarjonta ei päätä huimaa. Mutta tästäkin logiikasta huolimatta 3B:n ja 3T:n käsitteleminen erillistapauksina on idiotismia, ja kostautuu kaupungille muodossa tai toisessa.

----------


## 339-DF

Älyttömintä koko hommassa on tämä takapuoli edellä puuhun -tekniikka. Ensin karsitaan vuorot ja linjat pois ja sitten laaditaan kokonaissuunnitelma. Eikö kannattaisi edetä niin, että ensin tutkitaan se yölinjaston rationalisointi kokonaisuutena ja sen jälkeen ryhdytään toimenpiteisiin.

Mistä muuten tämä lisäsäästötarve, jota ei esityslistatekstissä mitenkään perustella, nyt yhtäkkiä on tullut?

----------


## 339-DF

Keskustelin tänään Jlk:n pj:n Jessica Karhun kanssa. Hän kertoi, että lautakunnassa on jo aiemmin keskusteltu epävirallisesti linjan 3 yöliikenteen karsimisesta. Kuitenkaan asiasta ei missään vaiheessa ollut puhuttu niin, että toisen kolmosen yöliikenne lakkaisi kokonaan, vaan supistuksia oli tarkoitus tehdä molemmilla linjoilla tasapuolisesti.

Keskustelun perusteella uskon, että esitys linjan 3T yöliikenteen lopettamisesta ei toteudu sellaisenaan.

----------


## JE

Tuo kuullostaa hyvältä uutiselta. Vuorovälit yökolmosilla voivat kyllä tuon jälkeen toisaalta olla ihan mitä vain.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vuorovälit yökolmosilla voivat kyllä tuon jälkeen toisaalta olla ihan mitä vain.


3B:n yöliikennettä ajetaan nyt arkiöisin 3x15=45 ja 3T:n 3x16=48. Kolmen vaunun poisto yöliikenteestä tarkoittaisi siis että 3B:tä ajettaisiin jatkossa 2x22/23=45 ja 3T:tä 1x48=48. Noin pitkä vuoroväli 3T:llä ei olisi enää mielekäs, joten jos tasaisiin supistuksiin päädytään otetaan luultavasti vain molemmilta kolmosilta yksi vaunu pois (ja päädytään 22 - 24 min vuoroväliin) ja säästetään kolmannen yövaunun verran jostakin muualta.

----------


## 339-DF

Tai sitten jätetään Eiran lenkki ajamatta ja säästetään kierrosajassa valtavasti.

----------


## a__m

> Tai sitten jätetään Eiran lenkki ajamatta ja säästetään kierrosajassa valtavasti.


Eikö raitioliikenteessä olisi todella mahdollista tehdä Tampereen kaltaista "hiljaisen ajan linjastoa" joka eroaisi päiväsaikaan ajettavasta peruslinjastosta? Esim. juuri jätettäisiin toiselta kolmoselta eiran lenkki ajamatta.

----------


## 339-DF

Helsingissä oli aikanaan tällainen. Päivällä 4 kulki Kirurgi-Munkkiniemi, 3 suoraan Mannerheimintietä, 5 Katajanokka-Töölöntori, 6 Hietalahti-Arabia ja 10 Linjat-Ruskeasuo.

Yöllä linjat 6 ja 10 yhdistettiin: 10N Ruskeasuo-Rautatientori-Arabia. Samoin linja 5 integroitiin 3 ja 4 kanssa: 4N Katajanokka-Munkkiniemi ja 3 yöllä Runeberginkadun kautta.

Joskus ammoisina aikoina myös linjalla 1 oli yöliikennettä: kun päivävaunut kääntyivät Kauppatorilla, niin yöllä kierrettiin keskustalenkki eli Kruununhaka-Senaatintori-Kaivokatu-Kaisaniemi.

Linja 10N korvautui vuonna 1977 lähiöiden bussilinjoilla ja 1985 linjan 5 korvaava yöliikenne otettiin käyttöön kaikkina liikennöintiaikoina.

Jos ajatellaan nykylinjastoa, niin rv-liikenteessä pärjättäisiin mielestäni kahdella point-to-point-linjalla: 4N Katajanokka-Töölö-Munkkiniemi 4 vaunulla ja 3N Erottaja-Kallio-Vallila 3 vaunulla. Tulevaisuudessa 4N voi kulkea Kampin kautta ja 3N Sturenkadulta Aleksis Kiven kadulle ja Itä-Pasilaan. Säästöä nykyisestä 3 vaunua.

----------


## JE

> Jos ajatellaan nykylinjastoa, niin rv-liikenteessä pärjättäisiin mielestäni kahdella point-to-point-linjalla: 4N Katajanokka-Töölö-Munkkiniemi 4 vaunulla ja 3N Erottaja-Kallio-Vallila 3 vaunulla. Tulevaisuudessa 4N voi kulkea Kampin kautta ja 3N Sturenkadulta Aleksis Kiven kadulle ja Itä-Pasilaan. Säästöä nykyisestä 3 vaunua.


Nerokas suunnitelma, paitsi että vaunumääriin tulisi säästöä, täydentäisi paremmin myös yöbusseja, uskoisin.

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk päätti aamulla, että nelosen järjestelyt jätetään pöydälle ja kolmosen järjestelyt palautettiin odotetusti valmisteluun. Kahden viikon päästä molemmat asiat ratkaistaan kerralla.

Jlk edellyttää tutkittavan myös sellaisia vaihtoehtoja, joissa molempien kolmosten yöliikenne säilyy. Erävoitto siis!

----------


## Piirka

> Alunperin kirjoittanut 339-DF
> 
> Jos ajatellaan nykylinjastoa, niin rv-liikenteessä pärjättäisiin mielestäni kahdella point-to-point-linjalla: 4N Katajanokka-Töölö-Munkkiniemi 4 vaunulla ja 3N Erottaja-Kallio-Vallila 3 vaunulla. Tulevaisuudessa 4N voi kulkea Kampin kautta ja 3N Sturenkadulta Aleksis Kiven kadulle ja Itä-Pasilaan. Säästöä nykyisestä 3 vaunua.
> 
> 
> Nerokas suunnitelma, paitsi että vaunumääriin tulisi säästöä, täydentäisi paremmin myös yöbusseja, uskoisin.


Eira, Ullanlinna ja Kaivopuisto jäisivät ilman yöliikennettä. Jos kolmoslinjan lyhentämistä perustellaan sillä, että Ullanlinnasta on keskustaan kävellen runsas kilometri, niin yhtä hyvin koko 3N voitaisiin olla perustamatta. Kalliosta on samoin lyhyet kävelymatkat Linjoille (23N) ja Hämeentien pysäkeille. Säästöä nykyisestä peräti 6 vaunua.

Piirka

----------


## kuukanko

> Jlk edellyttää tutkittavan myös sellaisia vaihtoehtoja, joissa molempien kolmosten yöliikenne säilyy.


Ensi viikon esityslistassa esitetään myös vaihtoehtoja, joissa lopetetttaisiin 3T:n yöliikenne mutta 3B:lle lisättäisiin yöliikenteeseen yksi vaunu tai sitten vähennettäisiin vain 3B:ltä ja 3T:ltä molemmilta yksi vaunu. Suunnitteluyksikkö suosittelee kuitenkin edelleen 3T:n lopettamista ilman 3B:n lisäliikennettä.

----------


## 339-DF

Tottakai suunnitteluyksikkö suosittelee omaa alkuperäisideaansa, kuinkas muuten. Esitys siitä, että linjan 3B yöliikenteen vuoroväli olisi 12 min ja korvaisi näin linjan 3T on aika hauska. Ilmeisesti tehty sama pilke silmäkulmassa kuin aikoinaan ysin "vaihtoehto" eli kakkonen joka mutkan kautta Veräjälaaksoon.

Luotan siihen, että Jlk päättää säästää yhden vaunun molemmilta kolmosilta muulloin paitsi viikonloppuöinä.

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk on tänään päättänyt esityksen mukaan, että kolmoselta katkaistaan toinen käsi eli yöliikenteeseen jää vain 3B.  :Sad:  Lieneekö seuraavana tappolistalla?

Nelosta koskeva järjestely palautettiin, sillä 4T:n kokopäiväistämisen katsotaan huonontavan liiaksi palvelua Merisotilaantorilla. Tarkoitus on, että 13 kuitenkin lakkautetaan. Kahden viikon päästä lienemme viisaampia tämänkin asian suhteen.

----------


## aki

Minkä takia linjaa 4T pitäisi ajaa koko päivän terminaaliin kun ei sinne laivojakaan jatkuvasti tule, terminaaliin kannattaisi ajaa vain laivojen tulo- ja lähtöaikoina jolloin ei turhaa sorrettaisi merisotilaantorilla asuvia.

----------


## 339-DF

Näinhän se tietysti on. Tuo terminaalin silmukka on ongelmallinen. Asia ratkeaisi varmaan parhaiten niin, että rataa jatkettaisiin Katajanokanrantaa pitkin siten, että vaunut voisivat kääntyä Merisotilaantorilla. Tällöin nelosen voisi haaroittaa pysyvästi, ja Katajanokan uuden asuinalueen palvelut säilyisivät kohtuullisina.

Katajanokanrannan ratahan on myös osa Kruunuvuorenrannan ratikkasuunnitelmia. Jos ne joskus toteutuvat, niin ongelma ratkeaa ikään kuin itsestään, kun Kruunuvuorenrannan kaksi vahvaa ratikkalinjaa kulkeva terminaalin kautta.

----------


## JE

Niin. Jos/kun sinne Laajasalon suuntaan joskus jotain saadaan, tilanne tietysti muuttuu olennaisesti. Samoin kävisi jos Skatta saisi jotain muutakin liikennettä vielä kuin nelosen.




> Jlk on tänään päättänyt esityksen mukaan, että kolmoselta katkaistaan toinen käsi eli yöliikenteeseen jää vain 3B.


Oliko asiassa äänestystä vaiko yksimielinen päätös? Niin tai näin, ratkaisu osoittaa, että sen enempää joukkoliikennelautakunta kuin myöskään HKL:n suunnitteluosasto ei ole tehtäviensä tasalla.

Mielestäni pelkkä 3B:n pitäminen on hiukan kyseenalainen ratkaisu, enkä ollenkaan pitäisi sitä huonona jos miettisivät yöliikenteen kokonaan uusiksi nyt saman tien. Vai väittävätkö todella että esimerkiksi Runeberginkadulla on tarvetta puolenyön jälkeen nimenomaan keskustaan päin menevälle vaunulle?

Kuvittelenko vain, mutta jotenkin pelkään että deja vu -ilmiö olisi edessä jos ilmoittaisivat, että raitioliikenteen kulut eivät ole laskeneet 3T:n yölakkautuksella riittävästi, joten 3B:n yölakkautuskin on edessä. Täytyy vain toivoa että kaikki on kevään koittaessa jo toisin, kyllä yöratikka nimittäin Helsinkiä pienemmissäkin kaupungeissa kannattaa jos sen halutaan kannattavan.

----------


## Jusa

Koko tuo Katajanokan terminaalin llikeenneongelma olisi ollut vältettävissä nelosen osalta mikäli rata olisi kulkenut termiinaalin kautta Katajanokan perukoille Merisotilaan torille. Termiinaali olisi ollut vain välipysäkki. Suurimmat matkustamäärät käyttänevät terminaalia.
Toisaalta kovin pitkä ei ole kyllä kävelläkkään vankilan edustan pysäkille, tosin se nyt ei näy ihan suoraan termiinaalin rappusilta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nelosta koskeva järjestely palautettiin, sillä 4T:n kokopäiväistämisen katsotaan huonontavan liiaksi palvelua Merisotilaantorilla.


Tänään nelosen järjestelyt menivät läpi, nyt läpi menneessä ehdotuksessa 4T kulkee vain laivojen kulkuaikoina (mutta 13 siis lopetetaan).

----------


## Rattivaunu

Raitioliikenteen heikentäminen jatkuu. Talven 2006 / 2007 aikatauluvihkosta paljastuu, että 27.8. alkavalla 3B:n uudella aikataulukaudella arki- ja lauantailiikenteestä napsaistaan pois yksi vuoro. Päivä- ja ruuhkaliikenteessä 3B:n vuoroväli venähtää noin 9 minuuttiin aiemmasta 7 - 8 minuutista.  :Sad: 
Sama temppu tehtiin 3T:lle reilu vuosi sitten kesän alussa.

----------


## 339-DF

Mielenkiintoista, että 3T:n heikennys vietiin lautakuntaan, mutta nyt ei haluttu/uskallettu/viitsitty (?) tehdä samaa. Pelättiinköhän, ettei heikennys olisi mennyt läpi siellä?

Onkohan neloseltakin napsittu jotain pois? Minulla ei ole viime talven aikataulua käsillä vertailukohteeksi, mutta neljän minuutin vuorovälejä ei tunnu nelosella olevan juuri lainkaan enää. Viime talvena niitä taisi olla runsaammin. Sinänsä merkitystä ei ole vuorovälillä, vaan kapasiteetilla. Nelonen on ääriään myöten täynnä jo nyt, joten sieltä ei kyllä olisi varaa vähentää mitään. Eri juttu sitten talvella 07/08, kun välipalat lisäävät kapasiteettia.

Tässä päästään pikku hiljaa kohti ennustamaani tilannetta, jonka mukaan ysin tuleminen ei lisää kokonaisvuoromäärää juurikaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onkohan neloseltakin napsittu jotain pois? Minulla ei ole viime talven aikataulua k&#228;sill&#228; vertailukohteeksi, mutta nelj&#228;n minuutin vuorov&#228;lej&#228; ei tunnu nelosella olevan juuri lainkaan en&#228;&#228;. Viime talvena niit&#228; taisi olla runsaammin. Sin&#228;ns&#228; merkityst&#228; ei ole vuorov&#228;lill&#228;, vaan kapasiteetilla. Nelonen on &#228;&#228;ri&#228;&#228;n my&#246;ten t&#228;ynn&#228; jo nyt, joten sielt&#228; ei kyll&#228; olisi varaa v&#228;hent&#228;&#228; mit&#228;&#228;n.


16 vuoroa siell&#228; enimmill&#228;&#228;n iltap&#228;iv&#228;ll&#228; n&#228;ytt&#228;isi ajavan my&#246;s tulevalla talvikaudella. Ei siis v&#228;hennyst&#228;. Pikemminkin p&#228;invastoin siin&#228; mieless&#228;, ett&#228; osa sis&#228;&#228;najoista illalla on lyk&#228;tty hieman my&#246;hemmiksi ilmeisesti osaksi sen takia, ett&#228; 4T saisi aikaan rajua huononnusta Merisotilaantorin haaralla [lyhyt haarahan se on, mutta porukka siell&#228; valittelee jo nyt (kes&#228;ll&#228; 2006) 4T:n aiheuttamaa tarjonnan supistumista]. 4T:n iltaliikenneh&#228;n alkoi vasta t&#228;n&#228; kes&#228;n&#228;. Lauantaina iltap&#228;iv&#228;n tihe&#228; liikenne saa jatkua uudella kaudella hieman vanhaa pidemp&#228;&#228;n, syyksi veikkaan 4T:t&#228; t&#228;ss&#228;kin tapauksessa. Sitten voidaan kysy&#228;, pit&#228;&#228;k&#246; Meilahden - Munkkiniemen suuntaan ajella tihe&#228;&#228;n satamaliikenteen aiheuttaman tarpeen johdosta. Arkena toki Munkkiniemen suunnalla riitt&#228;&#228; kysynt&#228;&#228;, siit&#228; ei ole ep&#228;ilyst&#228;k&#228;&#228;n.
4 minuutin vuorov&#228;lien korvautuminen joissakin tilanteissa 5 minuutin vuorov&#228;leill&#228; voi johtua ehk&#228; kierrosajan pident&#228;misest&#228; ruuhka-aikoina. Eip&#228; kyll&#228; sanottavaa eroa taida olla t&#228;ss&#228; suhteess&#228; edelliseen talvikauteen verrattuna.

----------


## 339-DF

> 16 vuoroa siellä enimmillään iltapäivällä näyttäisi ajavan myös tulevalla talvikaudella. Ei siis vähennystä. Pikemminkin päinvastoin siinä mielessä, että osa sisäänajoista illalla on lykätty hieman myöhemmiksi ilmeisesti osaksi sen takia, että 4T saisi aikaan rajua huononnusta Merisotilaantorin haaralla


Olipas hyvä uutinen! Kiitoksia





> 4 minuutin vuorovälien korvautuminen joissakin tilanteissa 5 minuutin vuoroväleillä voi johtua ehkä kierrosajan pidentämisestä ruuhka-aikoina.


Jos kierrosaika pitenee niin se on kyllä katastrofi. Kai rv-liikenteen pitäisi nopeutua eikä hidastua vielä lisää. Johan se on hidastunut jo hyvän aikaa.

----------


## 339-DF

La- ja su-iltaisin Skattan haaroilla on jopa 21 min. vuoroväli ensi talvena.

Nuo 4T:n lähtöajat (n. klo 20, 20.20, 20.40) olisivat hoidettavissa yhdellä omalla vuorolla, joka lähtisi Töölön hallista 19.43 ja palaisi halliin 20.57 ja kulkisi ensi vuonna valmistuvaa Mikonkadun rataa, siis reittiä Katajanokan terminaali - Mikonkatu - Kolme seppää - Katajanokan terminaali, kolme kierrosta. Saisi sitten 4 olla rauhassa oma itsensä viikonloppuiltaisin.

Vaikka työtunnit ovat viikonloppuiltaisin kalliita, kustannukset eivät tällaisella järjestelyllä vuositasolla ylittäisi 13 000 euroa.

----------


## 339-DF

Vuoden 2006 supistuksista linjan 3T yöliikenteen lakkautus on jällee lautakunnassa valtuustoaloitteen vuoksi. Virkamiesten mielestä yöliikennettä ei kannata palauttaa, koska vaunuissa oli enimmillään 10-20-matkustajaa kerrallaan.

Eipä ole HKL:n suunnitteluyksikön henkilökunta tainnut pahemmin yövaunuilla matkustaa. 3B on nyt viikonloppuöisin täysin tukossa, siellä olisi syytä viikonloppuisin lisätä tarjontaa nykyisestä.

Saapa nähdä, uskalletaanko lautakunnassa asettua tässä asiassa virkamiehiä vastaan. Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että on älyvapaata ajaa linjaa toiseen suuntaan, mutta ei toiseen. Yöliikenteen kustannus 140 000 euroa ei ole kovin suuri, kyllä siihen rahaa on jos halutaan. Suurimpana ongelmaa koen sen, että Kalliosta ei ole yhteyttä keskustaan öisin.

Haltia, jos luet tämän, niin kysyisitkö kokouksessa, vieläkö suunnitteluyksikön tarkoituksena on pitkällä tähtäimellä lopettaa kaikki raitioyöliikenne, niin kuin oli vielä pari vuotta sitten.

----------


## Safka

> Eipä ole HKL:n suunnitteluyksikön henkilökunta tainnut pahemmin yövaunuilla matkustaa. 3B on nyt viikonloppuöisin täysin tukossa, siellä olisi syytä viikonloppuisin lisätä tarjontaa nykyisestä.


Eipä kai, koska aikoinaan suht usein noilla nurkilla viikonloppuöinä liikkuneena mm. Urheilutalon ja Kaarlenkatujen pysäkit olivat tupaten täynnä aina vaunun saapuessa nimenomaan 3T:n suunnassa keskustaan, tietysti.
Mutta kai se on niin, että niitä maksavia asiakkaita oli 10-20; tuohan se ongelma on ja liputta matkustamiseen pitäisi yölläkin puuttua.

Eikö 3T:n yöliikenteen voisi palauttaa *lyhennetyllä reitillä ilman Eiran lenkkiä?* Eli Rautatieasemalta linja *3N* kääntyisikin Lasipalatsille ja takaisin Töölöön. Kierros olisi n. 30 min ja 2 vuorolla saataisiin vartin välit. (Arkiöinä voisi olla vuoroväli 30 min eli 1 vaunu.)
Eiran lenkillä olisi yksisuuntainen liikenne 3B:llä ja sen kolmen vartin kierrokseen tarvittaisiin 3 vaunua kuten nykyisinkin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö 3T:n yöliikenteen voisi palauttaa *lyhennetyllä reitillä ilman Eiran lenkkiä?* Eli Rautatieasemalta linja *3N* kääntyisikin Lasipalatsille ja takaisin Töölöön. Kierros olisi n. 30 min ja 2 vuorolla saataisiin vartin välit. (Arkiöinä voisi olla vuoroväli 30 min eli 1 vaunu.)
> Eiran lenkillä olisi yksisuuntainen liikenne 3B:llä ja sen kolmen vartin kierrokseen tarvittaisiin 3 vaunua kuten nykyisinkin.


Tämä on hyvä idea. Ja virkamiesten on turha sanoa, että se on hankala hahmottaa. Kyllä yökulkijat tottuvat käyttämään sitä 3N:ää kun vaihtoehtojakaan ei ole.

----------


## late-

> Vuoden 2006 supistuksista linjan 3T yöliikenteen lakkautus on jällee lautakunnassa valtuustoaloitteen vuoksi. Virkamiesten mielestä yöliikennettä ei kannata palauttaa, koska vaunuissa oli enimmillään 10-20-matkustajaa kerrallaan.
> 
> Eipä ole HKL:n suunnitteluyksikön henkilökunta tainnut pahemmin yövaunuilla matkustaa. 3B on nyt viikonloppuöisin täysin tukossa, siellä olisi syytä viikonloppuisin lisätä tarjontaa nykyisestä.


Meillä on joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa periaatteessa käytettävissä paljon hienoja lähtötietoja. Käytännössä niissä vain tahtoo olla ongelmia.

Minulla on esimerkiksi töissä automaattisen matkustajalaskentalaitteen tietoja, joiden mukaan ratikkalinjoille 4 ja 10 pitäisi mahtua ihan hyvin, kun huipputunnin kuorman jakaa vuoromäärän yli. Jos sitten menee oikeasti matkustamaan kyseisillä linjoilla, huomaa helposti vaunujen olevan usein tupaten täynnä. Linjojen kapasiteetti siis rajaa matkustajamääriä. Pitäisi siis ostaa isompia vaunuja, kun vuoroväliäkään ei enää voi tihentää, vaan oikeastaan sitä pitäisi harventaakin. Valitettavasti laskentalaitteen tietojen valossa ei kuitenkaan tarvitse tehdä mitään eikä tehdäkään.

En tiedä mistä 3T:n ja 3B:n yöliikenteen matkustajamäärätiedot tulevat, mutta tuskin ne ovat laadultaan sen parempia. Meillä suunnittelupuolella on mm. osin vaikeuksia ymmärtää, että eri viikonpäivinä ja vuodenaikoina liikkuu eri tavalla väkeä yöelämässä. Asiaan saattaa vaikuttaa se, etteivät kovin monet suunnittelijat oikein ikänsä puolesta taida kotoaan iltauutisten jälkeä poistua liikennettä itse kokemaan. Kenttätyöskentely eli omakohtainen matkustaminen ei muutenkaan ole suuressa huudossa eikä siihen ole varattu aikaa.

----------


## kemkim

> Kenttätyöskentely eli omakohtainen matkustaminen ei muutenkaan ole suuressa huudossa eikä siihen ole varattu aikaa.


Olisiko HKL:n hyvä perustaa joku joukkoliikenneharrastajista muodostuva tiimi, joka vinkkaisi suunnittelijoille kun huomaa jotain parannettavaa. Suunnittelijat taas voisivat jo ennakolta ottaa esille kehitysehdotuksia ja harrastaa vuoropuhelua liikenteen aktiivikäyttäjien kanssa.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Urheilutalon ja Kaarlenkatujen pysäkit olivat tupaten täynnä aina vaunun saapuessa nimenomaan 3T:n suunnassa keskustaan..
> Mutta kai se on niin, että niitä maksavia asiakkaita oli 10-20; tuohan se ongelma on ja liputta matkustamiseen pitäisi yölläkin puuttua.



Tässä täytyy varmaan erotta asiakas ( =lippunsa lunastanut ) ja kyytiläinen (= liputon matkustaja ) toisistaan. Öisin nämä ihmisryhmät poikkeavat päivääkin enemmän toisistaan; Lippunsa lunastanut matkustaja on yleensä menossa johonkin; palaamasta töistä, menossa jonnekin tms. Kyytiläinen suuntaa yleensä keskustaan; baariin tai muuten vaan juhlimaan. Monesti nämä kyytiläiset esiintyvät pieninä ryhminä. Pysäkeiltä pienet ryhmät kerääntyvät vaunussa suureksi joukoksi. Tuttua varmaan ?. Ainakin viikonlopun yövaunuissa matkustaneelle.  Joukko koostuu monesti nuorista miehistä ja naisista. Alkoholin nauttiminen on valitettavan yleistä, vaunussakin.. Melutaan ja käyttäydytään riehakkaasti. 

Lipun ostaminen kuljettajalta on melko harvinaista. Kortinlukijakin piippailee harvakseltaan. Osa ei tiedä lipuista, ja osa ei välitä niistä. Muutamille liputtomuus on jopa elämäntapa. Matkustetaan muutama pysäkki, tyypillisesti Kalliosta keskustaan. 

Tähän ryhmään ei lipuntarkastus oikein tehoa. Nousuhumalan pullistama lauma nuorukaisia karkaa mieluimmin kuin jää lipuntarkastajien "saaliiksi". Myös väkivaltaisia tilanteita esiintyy. Tässä todellisuudessa kuljettaja istuu siellä lasikopissaan.

Oman kokemukseni perusteella yövuorot täyttyvät siis ravintolaelämän viettäjistä ym. yön kulkijoista ja "oikeat" matkustajat ovat vähemmistönä.

----------


## kemkim

> Lipun ostaminen kuljettajalta on melko harvinaista. Kortinlukijakin piippailee harvakseltaan. Osa ei tiedä lipuista, ja osa ei välitä niistä. Muutamille liputtomuus on jopa elämäntapa. Matkustetaan muutama pysäkki, tyypillisesti Kalliosta keskustaan.


Helppo ratkaisu tähän olisi, että ratikkaan otettaisiin matkustajia vain etuovista yöaikaan. Vaihtoehtoisesti voitaisiin lopettaa ratikkaliikennöinti vaikkapa 23 aikaan ja korvata ratikkalinjat tästä edespäin samaa reittiä ajavilla suljetun rahastuksen busseilla, joita on vapautunut normaalilinjoilta. Oikeastaan ihme, ettei tätä busseilla korvaamista ole vielä tehty, sillä sen verran tappiota nuo yöratikat varmaan tuottavat, kun siivoamista ja kuskien yölisiä on paljon, mutta tulot ovat minimissään.

----------


## ultrix

Yksi keino yöratikkaliikenteen kannattavuuden parantamiseksi olisi tehostettu lipuntarkastajapartiointi, mukana myös vartiointiliikkeitten "gorilloita".

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oikeastaan ihme, ettei tätä busseilla korvaamista ole vielä tehty, sillä sen verran tappiota nuo yöratikat varmaan tuottavat, kun siivoamista ja kuskien yölisiä on paljon, mutta tulot ovat minimissään.


Alkuperäinen ratkaisusi on parempi kuin vaihtaa busseihin. Eihän bussiin tarvitse vaihtaa sen vuoksi, että halutaan rajoittaa sisääntulo etuoveen ja valvontaan. Kalliimmaksi liikenne vain tulee, kun ajetaan ratikoita pienemmillä busseilla.

Minusta on aivan selvä, että kun kansa on oppinut, ettei maksamista valvota, niin tietenkin se käyttää sitä hyväkseen. Kyllä kansalle voidaan myös opettaa, että valvotaan. Ja tehdään se myös selväksi, kuten olen nähnyt ulkomailla. Tarkastuksen tekee sellainen iskuryhmä, ettei sitä vastaan kannata alkaa hulinoida. Jos on tarvis, kyydin voi vaihtaa mustaan maijaan. Ympäristön painettakin voi käyttää hyväksi. Vaunu ei lähde liikkeelle, ennen kuin asia sielviää. Kavereiden pelko voi olla niskuroijalle tehokkaampi uhka kuin poliisin pelko.

En ole poliisivaltion kannalla, mutta ei sen vastakohta ole anarkiaan alistuminen. Taitaa olla perimmältään kiinni tämä valvontakin siitä, miten se käytännössä tehdään. Ei uhittelulla, vaan asiallisella mutta tiukalla "motivoinnilla".

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Vuoden 2006 supistuksista linjan 3T yöliikenteen lakkautus on jällee lautakunnassa valtuustoaloitteen vuoksi. Virkamiesten mielestä yöliikennettä ei kannata palauttaa, koska vaunuissa oli enimmillään 10-20-matkustajaa kerrallaan.
> ...
> Saapa nähdä, uskalletaanko lautakunnassa asettua tässä asiassa virkamiehiä vastaan. Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että on älyvapaata ajaa linjaa toiseen suuntaan, mutta ei toiseen. Yöliikenteen kustannus 140 000 euroa ei ole kovin suuri, kyllä siihen rahaa on jos halutaan. Suurimpana ongelmaa koen sen, että Kalliosta ei ole yhteyttä keskustaan öisin.


Lautakunnassa kyllä vähän uskallettiin, mutta ei tarpeeksi. Sitten siellä mokattiin eikä liikennettä palautettu edes viikonloppuöille muotovirheen vuoksi. Haltian blogissa on tästä lisää.

Mutta nyt iloiset uutiset: valtuustolle raportoitiin eilen tästäkin aloitteesta. Lautakunnan kanta siis oli, että yöliikennettä ei palauteta, mutta tätäpä valtuusto ei niellyt, vaan määräsi äänestyksen jälkeen, että yöliikenne on palautettava. Asia palautetaan siis syksyn aikana lautakuntaan, minne valmistellaan uusi esitys. Esityksen on kai käytännössä nyt oltava sellainen, että yöliikenne 3T:lle palautetaan. Karsiahan voi esim. vuoroväleistä, mutta palautettava se kuitenkin on. Kerrankin kunnallisdemokratia toimii!

----------


## kuukanko

> Esityksen on kai käytännössä nyt oltava sellainen, että yöliikenne 3T:lle palautetaan. Karsiahan voi esim. vuoroväleistä, mutta palautettava se kuitenkin on.


Edes vuorovälejä ei karsita ja yöliikenne palautetaan jo vuodenvaihteessa:



> Kaupungin ja liikennelaitoksen parantuneen taloustilanteen vuoksi liikennelaitos tulee tekemään esityksen joukkoliikennelautakunnalle niin, että linjalla 3T aloitetaan yöliikenne entisessä laajuudessa 1.1.2008 alkaen.

----------


## 339-DF

Lautakunta päätti ehdotuksen mukaan, eli yöliikenne raitiolinjalle 3T palautetaan entisin vuorovälein ja liikennöintiajoin 1.1.2008 alkaen.

Hyvä näin!

----------


## MrArakawa

> Lautakunta päätti ehdotuksen mukaan, eli yöliikenne raitiolinjalle 3T palautetaan entisin vuorovälein ja liikennöintiajoin 1.1.2008 alkaen.
> 
> Hyvä näin!


Kolmosten arkiyöliikenteessä eniten matkustajia on keskustasta Kallioon ja Alppilaan. Runeberginkadulla ja Eirassa matkustajat pyörivät muutamissa vaunua kohden (usein jopa ihan tyhjä), joten varsinkin Tehtaankatua on aika turhanpäiväistä sahata kahteen suuntaan yölläkin. Ysin tulon myötä järjestelyä voisi ehkä järkevöittää siirtämällä kolmosten yöliikenne ysille. Yöaikaan linja jatkaisi Erottajalta Tarkk'ampujankadulle ja tunnus voisi olla 9N. Jos tämä ei riittäisi eiralaisille, 9N voisi myös kiertää koko Eiran lenkin 3T:n suuntaisesti. Kolmella vuorolla vuoroväliksi saataisiin noin 20 min. Alppilalaisille muutos tarkoittaisi vain raitioliikenteen siirtymistä seuraavaan kortteliin. 

Töölön liikenne puolestaan voitaisiin hoitaa laittamalla nelonen kulkemaan öisin Töölöntorin kautta (4N). Tämä tosin heikentäisi Hesperian puiston pysäkin palvelua, mutta Apollonkadulta ei ole pitkä matka. 

Viikonloppuisin kolmosten liikenne olisi nykyisenlainen.

----------


## ess

3T:n yöliikenteen voisi korvata myös katkaisemalla seiska puoliksi ja järjestämällä liikenne vain itäpuolelle reitille Itä-Pasila - Sörnäinen - Kauppatori. Eteläpäästä reittiä voisi toki pidentää Tarkk'ampujankadulle, Hietalahteen tai Eiraan tarvittaessa. Linjatunnukseksi vaikka 7N tai 7Y. Sunnuntaisin tämän linjan vaunut voitaisiin kierrättää ysin tai 3T:n vuoroista.

Nelosen Töölön kierrosta öisin en oikein ymmärrä sillä 3B:hän palvelee jo tuolla, eikä sitten Mannerheimintielle jäisi mitään linjaa.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Mitä enemmän on poikkeuksia ja poikkeuksen poikkeuksia, niin sitä hankalampaa liikenne on matkustajille. En nyt ota kantaa yksittäisten linjojen reitteihin, vaan linjastosuunnittelun periaatteisiin.

Linjat pitäisi suunnitella sellaisiksi, että matkustajan ei tarvitse miettiä, että meneekö bussi tai ratikka juuri tällä hetkellä tästä vai puolen kilometrin päästä vai sittenkin kulman takaa. "Olikohan kello nyt niin paljon että menee jo linja 2B joka lähtee eri pysäkiltä kuin linja 2A, joka menee taas muuten eri reittiä kuin linja 2? Vai onkohan jo 2N joka kiertää ihan toista tietä. Ei kun seuraavaksi meneekin 2TYX:n ++-vuoro, joka näin maanantai-iltana ajetaankin poikkeuksellisesti 2Z:n reittiä 2K:n päätepysäkin kautta tunnuksella 2V."  :Eek: 

Jokin yksinomaisen teollisuuskeskittymän ja pelkistä "asumistoimintojen suorituspaikoista" koostuvan alueen välinen linja voi kuormittua ajoittain vain yhteen suuntaan. Oikeassa, elävässä, tiiviisti rakennetussa kaupungissa monenlaiset toiminnat kuitenkin hajautuvat pitkin kaupunkia läpi vuorokauden ja joukkoliikenteellä pääsee kulkemaan myös paluusuuntaan.

Rengaslinjalla tietenkin pääsee joka pysäkiltä vaikka edelliselle pysäkille kiertämällä koko pitkän lenkin, mutta ei ole rengaslinjaa ole tehty vain siitä ilosta, että saadaan rengas. Monessa tilanteessa rengaslinja voi mahdollistaa useampia erilaisia vaihdottomia, lyhyitä tai nopeita (molempiin suuntiin) matkoja kuin yksi pätkälinja siellä, toinen pätkälinja täällä.

----------


## ess

> Oikeassa, elävässä, tiiviisti rakennetussa kaupungissa monenlaiset toiminnat kuitenkin hajautuvat pitkin kaupunkia läpi vuorokauden ja joukkoliikenteellä pääsee kulkemaan myös paluusuuntaan.


Nyt puhutaankin Helsingistä ja nimenomaan yöliikenteestä. On Helsingissä ennenkin yövaunuilla ollut omat reittinsä. Kokonaista seiskaa olisi turha ajaa, koska nelonen kattaa sen läntisen osan. Samaten kolmosten ajaminen molempiin suuntiin on haaskausta, eikä 3T:n yövaunuun edes riitä matkustajia. Ei kai molempia kolmosia ole tarkoitus ajaa vain symmetrian kaipuusta. Uskoisin että ihmiset ovat valmiita hyväksymään että yöaikaan palvelutaso on heikompi ennemmin kuin että sitä palvelua ei ole lainkaan.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Joo, yöaikaan on vähemmän liikennetarvetta kuin päiväruuhkassa. Minua kuitenkin ihmetyttää, miksi esim. Itä-Pasilaan pitäisi olla yöliikenne, mutta ei Länsi-Pasilaan. Ei nelonen sitä korvaa.

Eikös saman tien riittäisi yksi Ö-lähijuna Helsingistä Pasilan asemalle?  :Smile:  .

Voi olla, että jossain kaupunginosassa asuu enemmän porukkaa kuin toisessa tai jossain on enemmän iltahäppeninkejä kuin toisessa. Silti hyvä kaupunkiliikenne mahdollistaa myös "vastavierailut", vaikka niitä hieman vähemmän olisikin.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Nelosen Töölön kierrosta öisin en oikein ymmärrä sillä 3B:hän palvelee jo tuolla, eikä sitten Mannerheimintielle jäisi mitään linjaa.


Pientä tarkkaavaisuutta ess! Jos *kolmosten* yöliikenne korvataan ysillä, ei ole 3B:tä kulkemassa öisin Töölössä. 

Ilmari on oikeassa siinä, että homma menee vaikeatajuiseksi, jos aletaan väännellä kaikenmaailman tietyn ajan erikoislinjoja. Jos ysi olisi saatu avatuksi täyspitkänä, eli Ilmalasta Eiraan, niin se olisi erittäin mainio vaihtoehto kolmosten sijasta yölinjaksi. Töölöä lukuunottamatta palvelisi samat alueet ja lisäksi Pasilan. Linja olisi tosin aika pitkä, joten kustannuksia ei varmaankaan suuremmin säästyisi. Toisaalta mm. Laajasalon ynnä muiden tulevien vuosien laajennuksien myötä pistetään varmaankin linjastoja ja sitä myötä yöliikennettä uuteen kuosiin, joten eiköhän nykyisillä pärjätä siihen asti. 

Aikataulukirjassa sanotaan, että seuraavana uudenvuodenaattona ja vapunaattona ajetaan illalla perjantailiikennettä (eli tihempää yöliikennettä) vain linjoilla 3B ja 4. Onko tämä säästötoimenpide vähemmän suositun 3T:n kustannuksella vai onko tekstit kierrätetty sellaisenaan viime vuoden kirjasesta ilman oikolukua?

----------


## ess

> Joo, yöaikaan on vähemmän liikennetarvetta kuin päiväruuhkassa. Minua kuitenkin ihmetyttää, miksi esim. Itä-Pasilaan pitäisi olla yöliikenne, mutta ei Länsi-Pasilaan. Ei nelonen sitä korvaa.


Ihan sen takia että Länsi-Pasilasta ei pääse enää kääntymään takaisin. Tuolla kuitenkin saisi Sörnäisen ja Mäkelänkadun yöliikenteen piiriin.




> Pientä tarkkaavaisuutta ess! Jos *kolmosten* yöliikenne korvataan ysillä, ei ole 3B:tä kulkemassa öisin Töölössä.


Juu oletin koko ajan että pelkästään 3T olisi tulilinjalla. En ihan heti 3B:n yöliikennettä lopettaisi.




> Toisaalta mm. Laajasalon ynnä muiden tulevien vuosien laajennuksien myötä pistetään varmaankin linjastoja ja sitä myötä yöliikennettä uuteen kuosiin, joten eiköhän nykyisillä pärjätä siihen asti.


Laajasaloon tuskin tulee yövaunua kulkemaan. Eiköhän tuo tarve täytetä yöbusseilla entiseen malliin.

----------


## Safka

> Aikataulukirjassa sanotaan, että seuraavana uudenvuodenaattona ja vapunaattona ajetaan illalla perjantailiikennettä (eli tihempää yöliikennettä) vain linjoilla 3B ja 4. Onko tämä säästötoimenpide vähemmän suositun 3T:n kustannuksella vai onko tekstit kierrätetty sellaisenaan viime vuoden kirjasesta ilman oikolukua?


Korjauksia aikataulukirjaan.

----------

